# Microfracture of the talar dome



## MariaValenzuela (Apr 6, 2011)

I can not find a code for a microfracture of the talar dome.  I only find the microfracture for the knee 29879.  Here is an example of the procedure: 

"atention was directed to the medial aspect of the ankle.  An incision was made medially along the medial malleolus curving slightly anterior in the distal apsect. This was carried out to the skin only.  Blunt dissection was perfromed down to the fracture site and then the periosteum was incised sharply.  Fracture site was identified and it was cleaned out using a curette and rongeur.  There was noted to be significant anterior comminution, and some fragments were removed that were missing soft tissue attachements.  However, cortical fragments that had soft tissue attachments remaingin were left in place.  The fracture fragment was then reflected and the join was identified.  Through the fracture, you could see a defect in the articular cartilage of the talus with a loose fragment.  This defect was approximately 4 x 11 mm on the medial aspect odf the talar dome.  Loose fragments of cartilage were removed, and after adequate debridement of this lesion, microfracture was perfromed usins a 0.045 mm K-wire.  Microfracture began at the periphery of the lesion and then went to the center, leaving adequate bone bridge between.  Irrigation was then perfromed, cleanin out any bony fragments."

I have not found a code for this procedure. 

Thanks!


----------

